# Cable Tv-no Signal???



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

HI,

not to sound like a newbie, but I cannot get any tv when hooked to cg cable---hooked tightly to post outside, tight connection to camper outside, did scan for cable channels on lcd tv when inside----still says 'no signal'

I'm not completely inept, but am by no means an electronics expert. However, I have never had issue with hooking up a tv to a cable box or vcr/dvd/stereo, so my concern is something with the wiring in my camper???

I do have a white cable connected to coaxial cable hookup on my lcd, and came that way from the dealer--and it disappears into the wall, so I'm assuming it's been correctly wired from factory and should just require an easy hook up, correct??

grrrr very aggravated as I'm missing my shows lolol


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Is the CG cable working? I can't tell you how many times we have had no signal inside only to find out later that someone had damaged the CG cable and had not reported it.

I hope you get connected soon, my wife would be lost if she couldn't see her American Idol.

Best of luck and happy camping to you, be safe and have a great time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did you push the littel booster button?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> did you push the littel booster button?


Not needed if she is using cable. Did you change the input on your television from air (antenna) to the cable?


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> did you push the littel booster button?


Not needed if she is using cable. Did you change the input on your television from air (antenna) to the cable?
[/quote]

yeah, I switched from antenna to cable and then did a station scan---to no avail.....where is this little booster button of which you speak?? (for when I'm not using cable lol---only had the camper two weeks, and had to have neighbor come help me turn on the water heater lol--noooo clue)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

There should be a little black button on the outlet where you have the cable for your television plugged in to (the cable, not the power). When you push it, it turns on a signal amplifier for over the air (antenna) broadcasts. When you turn it on, there should be a little (i believe it's green) LED light that comes on to let you know it's on. For best reception when using your antenna, be sure to turn the crank to raise it.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

What H2oSprayer said.







Green led *on*= Over the Air Antenna. Green LED *off*= Cable. 
Hope this helps...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ditto. Check and make sure cg cable works and tv is set to cable. You may also find that you have an auxilliary output on the tv. Which would allow for dvd. Make sure it is not set to that selection. Antenna, cable, video 1. Something like that.

Happy camping.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Double check to make sure you are connected to the cable connection on the outside. I really think some of the new trailers have two coax connections on the outside, one says cable the other says satellite. If it is not labeled look for a second connection.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

H2oSprayer said:


> There should be a little black button on the outlet where you have the cable for your television plugged in to (the cable, not the power). When you push it, it turns on a signal amplifier for over the air (antenna) broadcasts. When you turn it on, there should be a little (i believe it's green) LED light that comes on to let you know it's on. For best reception when using your antenna, be sure to turn the crank to raise it.


Agreed & common problem. Green light = no cable for you.

The amplifier will destroy the cable signal so be sure it's turned off. Also, some digital signals do not like to even be passed through the amplifier when it's turned off. On my unit I had to install a separate connector for cable TV that bypassed the amp. Problem solved for me. It was a 10 minute job and took longer to drive to Radio Shack for the barrel connector.

It's probably an easy fix. Good Luck


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

We found that a few of the coaxial F-connectors were not properly attached and giving a poor signal. You may have a combination of issues, but this is also an area to look into. The factory uses screw on type F-connectors that your cable or satellite company would cringe at. They are unreliable and can loosen up quite easily, especially in an RV that is mobile, and subject to shifting, vibration, etc.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

welllll, I found the amplifier----FINALLY!!! called the Keystone customer service and they even had no idea where it is, as no where near the TV mounted in the back.....lo and behold, there is a cable hookup in the front near the bunks, and that's where they put the little black button--ON THE CEILING!!! lol, so I need a step stool to reach it

However, the two cable hookups in the rear and outside give 'No Signal'---suggestions have been that the connection is not hooked up, or that they put a staple in the line while at the factory (in which case, I need to go to dealer, which is difficult while on a 6 month trip.....)

Thanks for all your prompt and informative replies!!!


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Make friends with your local cable or satellite installer (or even a really handy neighbor) before you leave. They have the tools and supplies to crimp those connectors correctly. All you have to do is unscrew the wall plates and start there to narrow down the problem.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

amyk said:


> welllll, I found the amplifier----FINALLY!!! called the Keystone customer service and they even had no idea where it is, as no where near the TV mounted in the back.....lo and behold, there is a cable hookup in the front near the bunks, and that's where they put the little black button--ON THE CEILING!!! lol, so I need a step stool to reach it
> 
> However, the two cable hookups in the rear and outside give 'No Signal'---suggestions have been that the connection is not hooked up, or that they put a staple in the line while at the factory (in which case, I need to go to dealer, which is difficult while on a 6 month trip.....)
> 
> Thanks for all your prompt and informative replies!!!


ask your dealer to arrange a quick trip to another dealer to take care of you. THAT would be true customer service







. Or, see if your dealer will okay for one of those rv fixers that come to you to come to you at wherever you are staying. Where there is a will, there is a way. You shouldn't have to be without the ability to use your cable.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever used 1 of those in line amplifiers to increase the signal from the campground


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> Has anyone ever used 1 of those in line amplifiers to increase the signal from the campground


Are you referring to an additional separate coax amplifier like one from Radio Shack, in lieu of the built-in TV amp in the wall plate? They can work, but it depends on the type of signal passing through it. Might be worth a shot in a campground using an antenna or cable signal to send around the park that has been split way too much.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

When we were in Gatlinburg for the fall Rally last year the ownwer put a amplifier inline with the feed it looked just like a splitter.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

amy make sure on the end of the cable the little wire stick out about 1/8" past the end.
if not it wont make a good connection and nothing you do will work.

if that wont work then its in the workmenship of the camper. let the dealer fix it.

campingnut18


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My guess when I couldn't get satellite to work, never tried cable. I removed the outside plate and found this and a screw on F connector on the ground.










Check the cheep screw on connectors on both ends, replace or reinstall.

Good luck.


----------

